# [SOLVED] Can't clone display to other monitor



## saffy6 (Jan 21, 2010)

I used to be able to clone my laptop to both my projector and my 2nd monitor. Now, when I click on fn f4 I can only view my display on either my laptop or the monitor - not both. I have tried everything and cannot get it to work.

Now, it also sometimes shows a blue blank screen on my 2nd monitor with my cursor moving over it -very stange - I have checked that the 'extend my windows desktop on to this monitor' is unchecked. 

Please help.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Can't clone display to other monitor*

Try reinstalling the video drivers.


----------



## saffy6 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Can't clone display to other monitor*

Thanks for you help but I think I've cracked it! I found somewhere (now can't find it again) in the display settings where it gave me choices to tick ie; clone, extend display across 2 monitors.

It was so hard to find that no wonder I had trouble. There was no help in the HP user guide and now I can't find it again.

BUT - it works.


----------

